# What's The Difference



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I am going to change my sway control
And was wonder what's the difference between the Dual Cam Sway Control and Daul Cam High Performance Sway Control beside one being bolted on and the other using U-Bolts.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the HP appears to be alot more beefy. I'm happy with mine, and the 26RS with it's heavy tongue wgt is a perfect match for it in my opinion.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I asked the same question to the my RV dealer service manager and he said basic difference is really just the cost .. literally -- that the Ubolt one will do just as super as the bolt on one does and that the bolt on one for trailer our sizes is just plain overkill....

he said that many people do not like the bolt on becuase you have to drill holes .. and if you are off by anything then you now have some problems....

I have the the ubolt ones and the service manager -- who could have made more money by lying to me -- didn't recommend the bolt on but instead the Ujoint... he also said that in all his years of doing this he had NEVER seen a Ubolt system fail .. all you have to do is tighten the bolts every now and then....

sometimes overkill is just really another way of simply wasting your money -- save it for other mods that you could actually appreciate....

just my .02c


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the main difference is the HP dual cam is mounted on the side of the trailer frame so it doesn't interfere with any battery or propane bottle trays. I've heard of some having to move their bottle racks to accommodate the old style dual cam.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Guys
I'll have to check that out Mike.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, I'll take some pic's of my DC HP set up so you can see how it fits on the 26RS.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not sure how the DC would interfere at all with battery or propane... the controller is mounted BELOW the fram and tongue.

The only difference betwen the two as I was told, was one bolted into the fram the toehr attached via ubolts...

I personally do not like to drill anything into anything...and if you decide to sell the outback to trade up then 1. You can't take it with you and 2. The nex buyer may be like me and does not want holes drilled...

The FuntimeRV (Texas's largest size and volume dealer) told me that he would only consider doing bolt ons seriously with trailers that were above 12000.

Good luck though in your search....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha Tim, 
Do you have a camera that takes pictures through snow








Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

No, but I do own several shovels that are specially designed to remove the dreaded 4 letter word you just mentioned, and for you Don, I would even go out side and use one to get the picture.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim
I'm honored,but relax and drink your coffee in peace and quiet and before you know it that dreaded four letter word will disappear on it own.








Is it Spring YET....
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The dual cam parts themselves won't interfere with the propane tray but the propane tray on some trailers can interfere with the u-bolts. On the outback it probably wouldn't be a problem because the tray is mounted down inside the tongue running front to back. The propane cover may need to be modified a bit since the u-bolts go up and over the trailer frame.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Mike
I was thinking about the propane cover.
That if I go with the U-bolt type I would have to notch the bottom of the cover.
To allow space between the U-bolts and cover.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, is there that much of a price difference? I didn't even know they were still selling the older version.

49 degree's today....That white stuff is getting shallower in the back yard.
May is coming!

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My Reese setup if it helps. Picture

Interferes with the cowling a bit but that is all.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Bian
That what I was thinking.
No problem with the brake away switch or cable?
Don


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I had the u-bolt ones on my first 28BHS and couldn't quite get it in the right position because of the propane bottle bracket. Now I have the hp and it's much easier to get them aligned properly.

Jim


----------

